# Paxil CR vs. Wellbutrin



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi everyone, I'm wondering if someone can relate and possibly give me advice. I have IBS-D and went through a really, really bad period for about a year in which I honestly had no life and spent every day in pain. I started taking Paxil about a year ago (low dose - 12.5mg) and have had a complete turn around. My IBS rarely bothers me now, and I'm able to eat and drink anything I want. The only downside is that I think it's also caused me to gain weight. I'm a fairly small person, and have gained about 25 lbs in a year. It's really getting expensive to find that every couple of weeks something else in my closet doesn't fit me, and it's not helping my self-esteem either! I do get regular exercise and my family does not have a problem with weight, so it's not genetic. I know that eating differently now and having the odd alcoholic drink could cause me to gain a couple of lbs, but 25lbs seems excessive and it doesn't seem to be stopping! I have been told that Paxil can cause weight gain.I've heard that Wellbutrin does not have the associated problems with weight gain. If anyone has any experience with both, or can comment on how well Wellbutrin helps IBS-D, that would be great.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Wellbutrin is constipating and is supposed to have you lose weight. I also found Effexor to be one to lose weight because it bothers your stomach a bit. I was on Paxil though and didn't gain weight or maybe only 10 pounds I can't remember. Paxil is a tough one to get off so you may want to start your new one when you get low on the Paxil.


----------

